# New Me



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I got bored and decided to do vampire make up for Halloween. (the flash washes a lot of it out). I found some wings so I put those on. Yes, I know vampires don't have butterfly wings. Also the lipstick makes my hair look wayyyyy more red than it actually is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Pretty


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ow!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Brando2600 said:


> Ow!


Meow


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

good makeup! You're looks more 20's than vampire, although it could be both. I saw a vampire tutorial on youtube..it's really cool. The girl used white contact lenses too! Here it is!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

babybowrain said:


> good makeup! You're looks more 20's than vampire, although it could be both. I saw a vampire tutorial on youtube..it's really cool. The girl used white contact lenses too! Here it is!


I know







I actually watched a vampire tutorial before I did the make up. The flash washed a lot of it out but I really need the contacts and fangs to full it off though lol.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, you are breathtakingly gorgeous, Sarah! My favorite ones are the first & last ones. Beautiful eyes


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

insaticiable said:


> Wow, you are breathtakingly gorgeous, Sarah! My favorite ones are the first & last ones. Beautiful eyes










*sigh* now if only you were a guy who though that about me







No but seriously, THANK YOU. That really means a lot to me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeaaaaa gurrrrll, lookin' fine


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Yeaaaaa gurrrrll, lookin' fine












How YOU Doin?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh ya baby make looovve to zee camera!
These are calendar shots for sure







lol


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I got bored and decided to do vampire make up for Halloween. (the flash washes a lot of it out). I found some wings so I put those on. Yes, I know vampires don't have butterfly wings. Also the lipstick makes my hair look wayyyyy more red than it actually is.


Sexy


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Sexy


Lol that face is so enthusiastic.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Minerva8979 said:


> Oh ya baby make looovve to zee camera!
> These are calendar shots for sure
> 
> 
> ...


Haha well there you go. My work here is done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Bite me please, bite me on my neck!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Bite me please, bite me on my neck!


Bring your neck over here and I'll bite it


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I wanna get bitten


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Lol that face is so enthusiastic.


I kinda wanted a smiley that looked like this







, a.k.a shockingly sexy xD


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I kinda wanted a smiley that looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww. I feel that way every time I see your avatar lol.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I wanna get bitten


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

I love the eye makeup


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i thought you were older, so i am pleasantly surprised !


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

FoXS said:


> i thought you were older, so i am pleasantly surprised !


Haha not sure how to take that. Nope, I'm 27.


----------

